# GRWE - Fun Dog Show - 11th September - Pulloxhill Bedfordshire



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

As mentioned in an earlier 'Who lives in / around Bedfordshire' thread there is a Fun dog show in Pulloxhill on 11th September in aid of Greyhound Rescue West of England.

The show is open to ALL dogs with a ring for Sight Hounds and a ring for all other breeds.

Entries can entered in advance or on the day. (£2 per class in advance / £3 on the day).

Take a look at the documents below as provided by PF member PinkEars 

View attachment DOG SHOW - 11-9-11(1).doc


View attachment GRWE Fun Dog Show A4(1).doc


Soooo the big question, who else can my Millie and PinkEars Lola and Walt look forward to meeting on the llth??


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Bumpity bump bump.

The show is this coming weekend -


----------

